# Free roaming



## Kdog58 (Mar 29, 2016)

I let my rats free roam before they were completely socialized and now I feel like it has caused them to be more independent of me and I'm just wondering, until I get them more comfortable around me, should I still let them free roam or should I only take them out when I'm socializing with them? I just don't want to take it away and feel like I'm punishing them, but I also don't want to slow down the process.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would bond with my rats first. For one thing, they need to know their names and come to you when you call them- every time.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

When you say free roam, do you mean supervised out of cage time or letting them freely live in your house?


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

I usually start small right when I get a new rat, kind of take advantage of them being less confident and more uncertain in their new environment. For instance I'd start them on the couch and then when they figure out how to get off it it tells me they're ready for the bed, once they've figured that out I'd move to the bathroom, then the bedroom etc. If I know they have the right amount of confidence and listening skills, then we go outside. But starting small leads to them coming in contact with you more so you're constantly working on your relationship.

Also, I agree that recall is hugely important. What I do is make a certain sound, or say their name before I feed them every time/every day and wait for them to come to it so they make that association. But I'm guessing you have some sort of trust with them already because I can't imagine you'd be able to get close to them if they had free roam of the house and didn't like you! So I think that's a good sign!


----------



## Kdog58 (Mar 29, 2016)

Supervised out of cage time. In my room where their cage is. I usually have them out 2+ hours. I have taken them into the bathroom a couple times though for bonding sessions


----------



## Kdog58 (Mar 29, 2016)

BlackAce said:


> I usually start small right when I get a new rat, kind of take advantage of them being less confident and more uncertain in their new environment. For instance I'd start them on the couch and then when they figure out how to get off it it tells me they're ready for the bed, once they've figured that out I'd move to the bathroom, then the bedroom etc. If I know they have the right amount of confidence and listening skills, then we go outside. But starting small leads to them coming in contact with you more so you're constantly working on your relationship.
> 
> Also, I agree that recall is hugely important. What I do is make a certain sound, or say their name before I feed them every time/every day and wait for them to come to it so they make that association. But I'm guessing you have some sort of trust with them already because I can't imagine you'd be able to get close to them if they had free roam of the house and didn't like you! So I think that's a good sign!


That sounds excellent! Maybe i can do this but in different rooms so it's something new? The thing about beds is though, they'll climb right down lol.. and yes I think I do have some form of trust with them, the only thing is my shy guy sometimes won't come out which worries me. I just have to coax him with treats which sometimes can be frustrating depending on what mood he's in because he doesn't always come right away. I think I'm going to try some more bonding sessions with them and hopefully it will help


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah tweak it to whatever type of spaces will work for you! I've just found the general idea of working your way up from small spaces to bigger ones is most effective for me. That way they aren't overwhelmed and get to know you faster. Good luck though!


----------



## TheRatAttack (Mar 29, 2016)

Kdog58 said:


> That sounds excellent! Maybe i can do this but in different rooms so it's something new? The thing about beds is though, they'll climb right down lol.. and yes I think I do have some form of trust with them, the only thing is my shy guy sometimes won't come out which worries me. I just have to coax him with treats which sometimes can be frustrating depending on what mood he's in because he doesn't always come right away. I think I'm going to try some more bonding sessions with them and hopefully it will help


The other day my little girl Ross, ran under the bed in the room where they get to run around, it took FOREVER to get her out. In the end it wasn't even me who caught her, after at least an hour of me trying to get her out, she came waltzing out from under the bed and into the cage. *head slap*


----------



## Kdog58 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hahaha it seems they come and go as they please type of thing huh? That's funny


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> I would bond with my rats first. For one thing, they need to know their names and come to you when you call them- every time.


Do you truly mean every time? My girls are very curious, when I introduce them to a new thing I expect them to be distracted at first - smelling everything and whatnot. And often during this time they are too busy to be called. Is this a red flag to stop free roaming until they respond better to their names?

I ask this because I am looking into getting my girls to become shoulder rats. Or at least, seeing which one has the potential to become a true shoulder rat.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

rottengirl said:


> Do you truly mean every time? My girls are very curious, when I introduce them to a new thing I expect them to be distracted at first - smelling everything and whatnot. And often during this time they are too busy to be called. Is this a red flag to stop free roaming until they respond better to their names?I ask this because I am looking into getting my girls to become shoulder rats. Or at least, seeing which one has the potential to become a true shoulder rat.


I was first under the impression that you wanted to give them full roaming of your home. In supervised free time, it isn't important if they don't know their name or don't respond consistently. So to answer your question, in a safe setting you can let them explore freely- don't stop free roaming. If you want them to become shoulder rats, go outside to play in the grass or what not, they need to respond to their names and many other commands. Have you read the thread on true shoulder rats?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I shouldn't have said "every time" as it is confusing. Most rats will need to hear the command more than once to complain with it. However, if the rat is within hearing distance and doesn't obey after a few attempts, she needs more training before going outside- especially if you plan on letting walk around.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> I was first under the impression that you wanted to give them full roaming of your home. In supervised free time, it isn't important if they don't know their name or don't respond consistently. So to answer your question, in a safe setting you can let them explore freely- don't stop free roaming. If you want them to become shoulder rats, go outside to play in the grass or what not, they need to respond to their names and many other commands. Have you read the thread on true shoulder rats?


I will be starting with free roaming around the house, until I feel as though they are at a standard which we trust one another enough to roam outside. We currently free range in a closed off area. I would like to start letting them explore the house but I know this will be overwhelming for them at first. 

Thanks for your input. Yes I have read the sticky, it had sparked my interest in training shoulder rats. I know it might not work for me and my rats but I would like to see. I will continue to train them to come when called every time. We will see how it goes from there.


----------

